# What Should I Use To Get The Fish Out Of My Tank



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to move my tank and I would like some advice on getting the fish from the tank into the bucket. I don't want to damage the fish and I sure as hell don't want to pick an angry one up from the floor. 5- 4+ year old reds. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Get a bucket that can fit one of your reds in it and that can fit into your tank. Now using the bucket lower it to the bottom of the tank allowing the air inside of the bucket to escape. Guide your fish into the bucket with a net and face the opening of the bucket against the glass, slowly left teh bucket up while allowing water to flow out. Once the water level in the bucket is low enough so that your fish cannot jump out, lift the bucket out and transfer your fish. Repeat the steps for all your reds, good luck and hope I helped answer your question.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

as of lately i have been using the ice cream container the plastic ones that a gallon of ice cream comes in that only last me about 3 days







lol but any smaller bucket works really helps if you use a bucket or container that you can poke holes in so the water drains out easier but its not necessary if you get the hang of using a bucket.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree buckets work well. Nets only last 1or2fish &it does suck picking up a ticked off p!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A few nets or a bucket should do fine... just watch your hands and lower the level of your tank water if needed...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My technique is silly, but quite effective.

I use an old colander, and a pot lid.

I've never injured a fish yet.

Lower the colander in, once you got him, lift it out and place lid on top so fish doesn't flop out, into cooler or bucket..

lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL







, I forgot about one method. I never did this but I heard some people will put their fish to sleep if they are very large in order to move them without being injured or injuring the fish. dont do this though, its just one way I heard extremist do it.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

all is well thanks for all the great tips


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

scotty said:


> all is well thanks for all the great tips


What method did you endup using? Lol how much water did they splash on the floor&walls?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

I actually used a net and I lowered the level of the water to about 8 inches, worked good. They didnt like the transfer from the net to the cooler then to the bucket but they are good now


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad it worked out


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

my parents are all scared that im gonna get my hands lacerated lol!!

good job!


----------

